
Apple releases iOS 12.3, macOS 10.14.5, watchOS, tvOS updates - cameronbrown
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/05/apple-releases-ios-12-3-macos-10-14-5-watchos-5-2-1-and-tvos-12-3/
======
casion
I see no mention of the bug where mail.app will take accounts offline randomly
in 10.14.4.

Apple said this was being addressed. Extremely annoying problem. Hope it is
missing from the changelog.

~~~
lm2s
It's curious that, to me, it only happens with a Gmail account I have. Other
accounts (GMX, iCloud, Office365) work without hiccups.

------
dragonsky67
I hope this does something about battery usage that seems to have increased
since the last update.

